# Audi Exclusive RS6 Detail and mini-test of CarPro products



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

[Edited and written up, moved to Studio]

Evening all :wave:

This car had just come out of the bodyshop and paint was in a bad way, loads of buffer swirls, marring and holograms and even some scratches still, so set out to rescue and make the best of what could be achieved in one day, so by no means a full correction, but was pleased with the results, and more importantly so was the owner.

*Some before pics on arrival....*



























































































*Swirl, hologram and marr city :shock: *

















































































































































*Onto the Detail*

*Foamed with Magifoam*









































































*Arches, wheels, tyres scrubbed using the Foam to agitate.*





































*All badges, grills, window rubbers etc agitated with the foam using detailing brushes*














































*Car Rinsed, arches rinsed and under sills and bumpers. All badges, grills, window rubbers etc agitated using a foaming APC to ensure 100% clean *























































Tested out some IX soap Gel



















*Decontamination stage started using IronX, then followed by a Tar Remover and Clay bar. Rinsed after IronX and Tar Remover before using Clay.*














































*Final rinse to remove all traces of IX and Tardis, wash with ONR*




























* Car was then dried and Shuts and interior tackled














































APC and Jeffs Prime Strong used on shuts, sills.



























































































Next up was interior, hoovered, and all surfaces cleaned and dressed, leather seats cleaned and dressed; Espuma Farbricare, Espuma Dasheen, DR leather wipes, Car Pro PERL used.














































Glass polished, sealed with Jeffs Prime outsides - Espuma Crystal Clean (green) insides










Paint Correction starting - Menzerna Polish selection and Menz pads used.*































































* Paint Prep was Werkstatt Prime applied using DA on a menz yellow finishing pad*

*LSP and protection for this daily commuter was FFK1000P *










*Wheels sealed and protected with FK1000P and tyres dressed with PERL at 1:1*










*Black Plastics dressed with PERL at 1:3*









































































*Some Reflection shots of finished corrected finish*




























*Before Shot ...*










*After  *


























































































































































*
Thanks all for looking  *

Steve Miles aka _Miles Better Detailing_


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

stunning car!

lovely job mate, looks nice


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Fantastic job. Great car!


----------



## PWORLDSTANG (May 20, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fab work - Stunning car in that colour! A good mate of mine had one in Mugello Blue with the silver leather - extremely quick car but his current M5 is better in the twistys!

Think i'll be getting some PERL for my honeycomb grill now!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Really nice work, how long from start to finish?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

good job mate :thumb:

were did you get the 5L of iron x??


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Was the PERL used on the leather seating too ?


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice well done


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent work, the PERL looks good. Got a sample haven't tried it out yet hopfuly will doo soon.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Great job, well done! Think i'll have to purchase some of the iron X.

Elliott.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Stunning review and I do love the "old" RS6

Thank you


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning finish!

Was the PERL sprayed on then wiped down with a MF?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning job, great review, PERL looks very good on honeycombe grills, btw how did you apply PERL on grills?


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work mate 

Sorry to hijack but i am gonna ask a really silly question - is iron x purple before u apply it or does change when it find contaminates..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice,


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Steve, can I ask why you find the pearl so much easier on the grilles?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post and looks like a nice finish on the car throughout.........:thumb:

Interesting product selection and thanks for your thoughts on these.........:wave:

Very nice motor also..........:car:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting Steve, i've got some Pearl aswell going to use it on my boot/door rubbers. I have C4 for my exterior stuff.

Looks good though.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

top job :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Car looks great nice job.


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice detail - thanks for the write up


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all :wave:

wow loads of replys :doublesho will try my best to answer all



JBirchy said:


> Fab work - Stunning car in that colour! A good mate of mine had one in Mugello Blue with the silver leather - extremely quick car but his current M5 is better in the twistys!
> 
> Think i'll be getting some PERL for my honeycomb grill now!


I will be doing my own at the weekend and also on our other Dog transporter to see how well it comes up and also to act as my test mule and long term durability



simonjj said:


> Really nice work, how long from start to finish?


Started at 9am and finished at 5pm with a friend I roped in helping me with the bribe of a crate of beer and some cigs 



JasonE said:


> Was the PERL used on the leather seating too ?


Yes, it was diluted at 5:1 (waterERL) and was really nice finish and not sticky or greasy. Again I will be using on my RS4 leather seats at the weekend for a long term test and see how it stands up.



StephenJ said:


> Stunning finish!
> 
> Was the PERL sprayed on then wiped down with a MF?


Yes, I diluted it down into different ratios and was sprayed on, then wiped down with MF. I will experiment further to test with wiping immediately or leaving a few minutes then wiping, or for the engine bay as I do with 303 under the bonnet, spray on and leave.



Audriulis said:


> Stunning job, great review, PERL looks very good on honeycombe grills, btw how did you apply PERL on grills?


Was sprayed on with 1:3 Dilution. Used detail brushes to work in the honeycomb grill, then wipe with MF. As above will experiment on wiping straight away, leaving a few minutes or wiping away excess and leaving to dry.



Bowden769 said:


> nice work mate
> 
> Sorry to hijack but i am gonna ask a really silly question - is iron x purple before u apply it or does change when it find contaminates..


Its Clear, it turns purple with the ferrous reaction.



SimonBash said:


> Very nice Steve, can I ask why you find the pearl so much easier on the grilles?


I have been using VP Trim Glitz and found whilst it is very good and been happy with it, I found it a bit gloopy and messy. Found on some surfaces was very good, but it makes it hard to work get into the honeycomb, was using a detailing brush to paint it into the grill, and then hard and time consuming to buff off. I found PERL was a better consistency and sprayed on giving good coverage, found didnt need to buff off and dried nicely in the honeycomb. Plus I can use one product to replace several as as cab be used on all plastics, rubbers, interior, leather and also tyres. Will be testing it out more on all these surfaces.

Don't get me wrong I love Trim Glitz and is the only product I have been using and superb on faded trim that has gone gray, just the gloopy, sticky nature of it made it a bit messy and hard to work with for me. PERL seems very versatile, and so easy to use and easy to wipe off and doesnt smear on paint, glass etc so you can spray from a distance without worrying about it getting on the paint/ glass as above.

Hope that goes some way to answer all. Will conduct some more testing and feedback.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job,very nice looking car now...


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Love it Steve :thumb:

After reading another one of your threads it convinced me to try the Jeffs range, thanks.

And now it looks like I`ll be adding PERL to my next shopping list


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

O`Neil said:


> Love it Steve :thumb:
> 
> After reading another one of your threads it convinced me to try the Jeffs range, thanks.
> 
> And now it looks like I`ll be adding PERL to my next shopping list


Also try Carlack 68 to compare and see what you prefer, it seems to be split between lovers of both. I guess there are lots of other things out their I haven't tried yet, it's my current choice on my journey to find the ultimate products.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I wondered when this would pop up on here! 

Nice work, interesting line up of products there too. Perl certainly works well on exterior trim, I'm personally still not sold on it on interior trim though


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> I wondered when this would pop up on here!
> 
> Nice work, interesting line up of products there too. Perl certainly works well on exterior trim, I'm personally still not sold on it on interior trim though


Thanks 

I am definitely sold on it for exterior trim and will test further see if it can replace 303 for the engine bay. Need to test it out more for interior and tyres, currently using Espuma for that.


----------



## J-1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Excellent result!!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Gotta admit that looks stunning, restored some super gloss to it now!, great review on the new goodies to:thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent work. You've done a brilliant job!

How long did you spend on it if you don't mind me asking? I'm just trying to work out how much faster I need to get :buffer:


----------



## tomolpho (Mar 22, 2011)

perfect job :thumb: .......excellent car ....love it


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

JordanTypeR said:


> Excellent work. You've done a brilliant job!
> 
> How long did you spend on it if you don't mind me asking? I'm just trying to work out how much faster I need to get :buffer:


About 8 hours, I don't rush, I just take my time till the job is done and I am happy, but then I am never happy.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed, lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## TechNick (Aug 28, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> I wondered when this would pop up on here!


 :thumb:


----------

